# Yak trolling



## jgoss1205 (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anybody on here troll with their kayaks? Should i use dipsey divers? bottom bouncers? inline weights? any help including speeds would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

0' Wesley .......


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

I troll from mine and it depends on the lake, time of day and water temperature. Mostly I just use crank baits or spinners with no added weight. I also troll with a fly rod at times with bead head nymphs. I normally paddle at a slow rate to keep the lure down in the zone.


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## hihosilverthorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Me and my brother both have kayaks and we troll for bass in the spring. Man is it fun! What you use and how you use it is up to you. Trolling is easy in a kayak as long as you have a good sturdy rod holder. Speed can of coarse be determined by you(1 mph up to maybe 15 mph).


----------

